# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Saugroboter im Vergleich: Die besten Saugroboter für 2020



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Saugroboter im Vergleich: Die besten Saugroboter für 2020*

						Die besten Saugroboter für 2020 lassen Tierhaare verschwinden, wischen den Boden und lernen stetig dazu. Dennoch gibt es signifikante Unterschiede, wie unser Saugroboter-Vergleich mit ausführlichem Ratgeber zeigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Saugroboter im Vergleich: Die besten Saugroboter für 2020*


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Juni 2020)

Sind wir hier im Baumarkt?


----------



## pizzazz (4. Juni 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> ...Die besten Saugroboter für 2020 lassen Tierhaare verschwinden, wischen den Boden und lernen stetig dazu.*..*



und das schneller als ihr kind


----------



## Kelemvor (5. Juni 2020)

Pfft, der Neato hinter den dumpfen Robotern. Ja, nee is klar.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juni 2020)

Meine 3-Zimmer-Bude habe ich in 10 Minuten mittels 
Handstaubsauger staubfrei. 

Für solche Geräte sehe ich für mich persönlich keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juni 2020)

Mein Roomba saugt seit Jahren ohne große Probleme zwei Mal die Woche die Wohnung.
Was bei den dauerentstaubten Böden dann um so mehr auffällt ist aber Staub auf den Möbeln, denn diesen zweiten Arbeitsgang beim Putzen kann der Roboter natürlich noch nicht übernehmen.


----------

